# String in Datenbank speichern



## Flexer (30. Apr 2014)

Hallo ich habe mal eine absolute Anfängerfrage. habe schon im Internet gesucht etc..
Wie ist es möglich ein String in eine Datenbank zu speichern. siehe Code


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
        // Datenbanktreiber laden (optional seit JDBC 4)  
        Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver"); 
        
        String LastName = "0201060141534FDB9A9103030C";
        
        Connection connection = null;
        Statement statement =   null;
        ResultSet resultSet =   null;
        
        try{
        	
        	// Datenbank begin
            final DBProperties dbProperties = new DBProperties();
            connection = DriverManager.getConnection(dbProperties.getUrl(), dbProperties.getUserName(), dbProperties.getPassword());

            // SQL-Befehlsobjekt erstellen 
            statement = connection.createStatement();

           final String sqlUpdateCommand = "INSERT INTO tab " + LastName;
          
        
             final int updateCount = statement.executeUpdate(sqlUpdateCommand);                  
            // Ausgabe der Anzahl geänderter Datensätze  
           System.out.println("#Datensätze mit Änderungen=" + updateCount);
            
            StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
			for (int f = 0; f < LastName.length(); f++) {
				//sb.append(String.format("%02X ", datas[f]));
			}
			
			System.out.println(sb.toString());
            
            
            //System.out.println(RmsServerListener.dataTransfer(null));
		
        }
        finally{
            // Alle Ressourcen wieder schließen, aber Achtung: siehe Text 
            DBClose.safeCloseResultSet(resultSet);
            DBClose.safeCloseStatement(statement);
            DBClose.safeCloseConnection(connection);
        }
    }
}
```

Fehler: Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLSyntaxErrorException: unexpected token: 029483734950303
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.sqlException(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.Util.sqlException(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCStatement.fetchResult(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbc.JDBCStatement.executeUpdate(Unknown Source)
	at rms.RmsDBConector.main(RmsDBConector.java:51)

ihr lacht mich bestimmt alle aus. beste grüße:lol:


----------



## turtle (30. Apr 2014)

Der SQL lautet

```
INSERT INTO tab VALUES ('LastName')
```
Beachte vor allen Dingen, das der String mit ' eingeschlossen wird.


----------

